# Vehicle Image Threshold reached??



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Tried to upload a couple more pics of the TT after having a Pipewerx exhaust fitted and I got the following :

"Garage Error Occured

Vehicle Image Threshold

You Have Reached The Number Of Images Per Vehicle That The Administrator Has Set. To Upload Anymore Please Delete An Existing Image"

Why am I limited to three images? I've seen other contributors with many more than this in their garages :?

I'd appreciate an explanation please :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Could it be the size of the images ?


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Could it be the size of the images ?


Well I've checked the image sizes and the pics for both cars add up to about 21k. 
I know there is a limit of 30k and one image on our signatures but I'm not aware of a limit (within reason of course) in the garage section :?

Obviously there must be [smiley=stop.gif]

Could an administrator clarify please :?:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Nem and I have changed this, so now you should be able to continue with uploading your images

Cheers

Jae


----------



## cannuck (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jae
Many thanks to yourself & Nem for sorting this out  
Much appreciated & please keep up the great work for all of us on the forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Rich


----------

